# Zombie, my new petsmart find...



## Moh4wk (Apr 2, 2012)

Found this guy today at petsmart... sorry for the pic quality, just a few snapshots.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I like him! He's shiny...:-D


----------



## Moh4wk (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks, guys


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

that's such a nice find!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow! He's Awesome!! What's his color?? He's so pretty!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

Jealous :shock:


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

Very Pretty......... I'm telling myself " I'm not going to petco to look at fish" " I'm not going to petco to look at fish".......


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is a beautiful boy


----------



## Moh4wk (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks very much guys!

Laki - thanks, the pics are pretty true, although he's got a lot of iridescent coloring as well. he's white/green with yellow fins and blue trim.


----------



## Raspberry Betta (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I love the name


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Moh4wk said:


> Found this guy today at petsmart... sorry for the pic quality, just a few snapshots.


Found a beautiful little boy at Petsmart too. ^.^


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

SO he might some form of mus..mus... mustardgas?!?!?!!?

wow, if dream bettas didn't just get more exciting. I want your fish! k thx bai.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

wow! he is beautiful!


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

He's FLAWLESS<3 I love his colors so much! What a fitting name


----------



## Moh4wk (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks guys  i've been seeing a lot of nice fish at the local petco and petsmart lately...dragon scales, kings, occasional MG's as well...selection seems to be expanding a lot, and the betta displays are larger and more emphasized than they used to be.


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice, Im not usually into plakats much but this guy is really nice. I really like the yellow bettas and they point to to anal fin is neat too.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow amazing! love the name too


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow!


----------

